#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Μισθωτοί >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός ελάχιστου μισθού μηχανικού σύμφωνα με τη ΣΣΕ

## Xάρης

Υπολογισμός ελάχιστου μισθού σύμφωνα με την ΣΣΕ μηχανικών και πολλά άλλα εργαλεία και θέματα σχετικά με τα εργασιακά. Δείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## Kostas2002

Υπάρχουν ακόμα ΣΣΕ;;;;

----------


## Xάρης

:Γέλιο: 
Προς ευχάριστη έκπληξή μου, υπεγράφη στις 28 Σεπτεμβρίου 2012, η Εθνική Κλαδική Συλλογική Σύμβαση Εργασία των Εργαζομένων στις Εργοληπτικές και Κατασκευαστικές Τεχνικές Επιχειρήσεις όλης της χώρας.

Η σύμβαση *ισχύει* για τα μέλη:
Εργαζόμενοι: Ο.Σ.Ε.Τ.Ε.Ε. και Σ.Τ.Υ.Ε
Εργοδότες: Πανελλήνια Ένωση Διπλωματούχων Μηχανολόγων Ηλεκτρολόγων Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Έργων –Π.Ε.Δ.Μ.Η.Ε.Δ.Ε.

----------

